# Looking For Gamers in Central Maine



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Nov 27, 2004)

If you live in central Maine (or don't mind traveling - we'll travel too) and would be interested in joining a gaming group we want to hear from you!

We primarily play D&D 3.5E but also play other RPGs (such as Call of Cthulhu) and several non-collectible card games (Munchkin, Grave Robbers From Outer Space, etc) and even a few board games (Settlers of Cattan, Risk, etc) on occasion.  We're also not adverse to the odd movie night.

We would like to meet bi-weekly on Saturdays from noon-8PM or so.  Location would most likely be rotational between member’s homes.  We would probably be looking to start in earnest after the Christmas holiday, but we could definitely get together and roll up characters before that.

So come on!  Let's sling some dice!


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Dec 12, 2004)

Hellooo... is this thing on?   

Oh well, bumpa de bump.


----------



## Myth (Jan 7, 2005)

*Gamer in South-of-Central Maine*

So I'm not in Central Maine.  In fact, I'm practically Southern, down here in Gray.  But I'm living in Maine, and my former gaming groups are now a 3-hour drive away.  Parts of Maine are closer than that, so color me interested.

Myth.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jan 8, 2005)

Myth said:
			
		

> So I'm not in Central Maine.  In fact, I'm practically Southern, down here in Gray.  But I'm living in Maine, and my former gaming groups are now a 3-hour drive away.  Parts of Maine are closer than that, so color me interested.
> 
> Myth.




We'll be starting up a new game next weekend (Jan. 15) at noon.  We'll be playing primarily at my house in Oakland (I'm located just over a mile from the I-95 off-ramp).  If you're interested in joining us you can drop me an email at: demiurge AT adelphia DOT net

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------

